

Turn images on Dropbox into prototypes for any device for free - waldr
https://www.marvelapp.com/launch

======
mintone
Looks good, the pricing is here if you're logged in:
[https://marvelapp.com/user/account/#pro-tab-
show](https://marvelapp.com/user/account/#pro-tab-show)

$5 p/m but that looks like an early adopter price

------
liamgooding
This looks slick - anyone know what the pricing will be??

~~~
efounders
yep cannot see a pricing page. i'm wondering if they will be a pro offer. I
guess for agencies it's important to know that you have a real business
behind.

------
blueyes1977
love this tool. We use it a lot @musixmatch

